# Backpackers:  What is your favorite sleeping pad?



## Melensdad

I need to pick up a couple new sleeping pads.  

Wife and I are looking at through-hiking the roughly 275 mile Superior Hiking Trail along shore of Lake Superior on the northern shore of Minnesota this summer.  I need new sleeping pads.

*Priorities (in no particular order)*

Comfort
Packability
Low Weight
Warranty _- that is actually backed up by manufacturer_

Cost is not a factor.  I'll pay for the best combination of the above 3 factors, this is a month long hike, shaving a couple dollars and compromising on my priorities is not a viable option.

I found this review but some of the pads are not particularly current, some are way to bulky/heavy to backpack in rugged areas.

http://expeditionportal.com/sleeping-pads-the-mother-of-all-reviews/

  Not looking for pads designed for car camping.  Must weigh under 1.5# yet still be durable.  Looking for a 3 season pad, thermal insulation is not needed but if can recommend a pad with thermal insulation that fits my criteria that would be preferred.


----------



## loboloco

Mel, your request is missing some info.  Do you want one that inflates?  Or would a simple lay out mat work?  First thing to do is go by a local army surplus store and look at the mats the military uses.  While not always the most comfortable, the military gear is usually overall superior, especially for the length of time you are talking about.  The U.S. Army used to have a flexible hardened foam mat that worked fairly well.  It was also lightweight and durable.  It rolled into a tube that could be tied under, over, or across  a backpack, and in conjunction with a sub arctic sleeping bag was ideal for climates dropping into the frozen.


----------



## loboloco

Checked the internet, seems the army surplus mats are around 9.00 for the flat mats and as much 40.00 for the self inflating types.


----------



## tiredretired

loboloco said:


> Mel, your request is missing some info.  Do you want one that inflates?  Or would a simple lay out mat work?  First thing to do is go by a local army surplus store and look at the mats the military uses.  While not always the most comfortable, the military gear is usually overall superior, especially for the length of time you are talking about.  The U.S. Army used to have a flexible hardened foam mat that worked fairly well.  It was also lightweight and durable.  It rolled into a tube that could be tied under, over, or across  a backpack, and in conjunction with a sub arctic sleeping bag was ideal for climates dropping into the frozen.



Lobo, one of his requirements was comfort.  That is the very last thing the military takes into consideration when they need something for the troops.


----------



## loboloco

TiredRetired said:


> Lobo, one of his requirements was comfort.  That is the very last thing the military takes into consideration when they need something for the troops.


If he was looking for comfort, he wouldn't be taking a 275 mile hike.  I took that to mean no stone pokes at 0200.


----------



## Melensdad

I don't care if it is inflatable, folding panel or roll, but generally speaking the inflatables offer some of the best of each category in terms of my criteria so it will probably be an inflatable.





loboloco said:


> If he was looking for comfort, *he wouldn't be taking a 275 mile hike. * I took that to mean no stone pokes at 0200.



OK well you have a valid point


----------



## bczoom

I'm a big fan of the Therm-a-Rest and Alps Mountaineering pads (in that order).

Do you have regular or mummy sleeping bags?

I'll get back later today with which models I have.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

The only thing that can be annoying is how hard it is to deflate and condense them back into your pack in the morning.  Especially, if it is raining out and you are cold, miserable, and just want to get going.  

I have a really light weight one that fits in the bottom of my down bag and it makes a pretty nice sleeping arrangement.  It's only .75 lbs.  I think it is the Big Agnes Clearview.  It is a pita to deflate though.

I also have a Kelty recluse 2.5 that is only 1lb 8oz.  It is easier to deflate.

I also bought two Klymit static V Junior's that I haven't used yet.  They are only 13 oz.  They seem pretty good.

I don't camp in the really cold weather if I can avoid it.  So most of what I have are all intended for light weight back packing in the late spring through early fall.  I'm not that concerned with the R value - I usually run hot so I don't need to worry too much about cold protection - or not as much as most people.


----------



## Melensdad

We have mummy bags.  

I keep hearing lots of good things (other forums) about the Thermarest.  I've been a fan of Sea to Summit.  Going to have to look at Thermarest.


----------



## Av8r3400

My favorite sleeping pad when away from home.


----------



## mtntopper

The wife and I did some backpacking this past summer. We updated some of our equipment this summer as we are both in our upper 60's now. _*Lightweight equipment is a necessity if you plan to cover any miles.*_ In our higher elevation (9000+ foot) we have to deal with 35F or cooler nighttime temps in the mid summer at times. We must pack everything we need as their is no way to resupply when backpacking wilderness.

One of the items we both really liked was a small package size lightweight fleece sleeping bag liner. This was really nice when the temps dropped to freezing at night. It also works well to keep your bag clean as it fits inside the bag if you just want to crawl in with dirty cloths on in a storm. You can use or not use it depending on the need and cleans up easy. We purchased 20F rated lightweight sleeping bags that weighed about 4lbs each. They are good to about 30F and with the liner they are even better. I think most sleeping bags are rated cooler than their actual comfort range.

The Alps series pad below was our choice as it is also very lightweight and packs into a very small package. Self inflation is slow on all that we have seen but that seems to be the norm. The foam folding mats are just to bulky for me as I prefer to be able to pack most of my necessities inside my pack. It is not insulated as some of the heavier ones are but is very lightweight and a small package when folded up.
*Alps Mountaineering Featherlite Series Air Pad:*

*The Featherlite Series is extremely lightweight and compact. Since it  does not contain any foam, once inflated, all you have is the weight of  the fabric and air. If you choose the regular size, your pad will weigh  just over 1 pound. If you go with the Long size, you will be just above a  pound and a half. Inflation takes just a couple of minutes and is done  via the included pump near the head of the pad. When it's time to store  the pad in your pack, it compacts very small so you're not taking up a  lot of room in your pack. As with all ALPS air pads, the Feather lite  series features a stuff sack and repair kit, so there's not a bunch of  accessories to purchase after you get your air pad. https://www.amazon.com/ALPS-Mountai...9&sr=1-7&refinements=p_89:ALPS+Mountaineering*


----------



## BearGap

I definitely agree. I have found pads without foam can be cold when its really down there or snow camping. I packed a 1" thick thermarest guide lite, 1 lb for years but switched back to a 1.5", 1.5 lb pad. My old bones need a little more padding.  My pillow is an inflatable sit pad rolled up in my small stuff sack with clothes in the middle. The best pillow ever! We mtn bike pack up to 7500' or so here in the WA Casades. I use a 30 degree Marmot Hydrogen bag, 1.5 lb for 3-season camping with a silk liner. 9000' would be chilly for sure.


----------



## bczoom

OK, I checked what I've been using.
The Alps Mountaineering are for my car camping.  Too big for backpacking.

The backpacking model is a Therm-a-Rest ProLite 4.

I also found a couple new Pacific Outdoor Max pads on the shelf.  Nice and light but don't know much about them.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> The backpacking model is a *Therm-a-Rest* ProLite 4.





BearGap said:


> I definitely agree. I have found pads without foam can be cold when its really down there or snow camping. I packed a 1" thick *thermarest* guide lite, 1 lb for years but switched back to a 1.5", 1.5 lb pad. My old bones need a little more padding.  My pillow is an inflatable sit pad rolled up in my small stuff sack with clothes in the middle. The best pillow ever! We mtn bike pack up to 7500' or so here in the WA Casades. I use a 30 degree Marmot Hydrogen bag, 1.5 lb for 3-season camping with a silk liner. 9000' would be chilly for sure.



I've got a 3 or 4 ounce Sea to Summit pillow that I love.  Quite too, no noise when I move my head around.  Coated with a soft velour for comfort against the skin.

If we make the trip my wife is looking into, it will be up to the Canadian border in June-July along the Minnesota shore of Lake Superior.  Not expecting COLD nights.  Cool perhaps but not cold.  

Seems like Thermarest is the brand I really need to go look at next.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> My favorite sleeping pad when away from home.
> 
> View attachment 86863



That's my kind of camping these days too.  

I haven't been tent camping in a long time so all my gear is old and obsolete these days although it is still functional.  

I preferred a slightly heavier and thicker pad than you're looking for, about 2".  It didn't matter too much on overnighters, on those I used a closed cell foam mat, but on week long trips I preferred the extra comfort of a thicker and heavier pad.  I found that a good night's sleep became more important and was willing to tote the extra bulk and weight.  My aging bones and joints appreciated it. 

I think that there are lots of good choices out there.  Like everything else, the technology has improved greatly over the past few years.  You just have to hunt to find the one that meets your needs.

Purely out of habit, all my pads were Therm-A-Rest.


----------



## bczoom

Forgot to mention.  I'll pile on and say the fleece liners are worthwhile.  I'm assuming we're talking micro-fleece
Here's the one I use:
http://www.alpsmountaineering.com/products/bags/sleeping-bag-liners/mummy-liner

Double it up with sleeping bag if cold.
Use it instead of the sleeping bad if warm.
If you don't need it on your body, you now have a 2nd pillow.

And while I'm thinking of it, considering your destination, are you taking mosquito netting for at least your head?


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Forgot to mention.  I'll pile on and say the fleece liners are worthwhile.  I'm assuming we're talking micro-fleece.
> 
> ...



I use silk (fake silk) liners.  

I like to feel sexy in my mummy bag 

Seriously they work similarly to micro fleece in that they increase the comfort and warmth of the bag, work as a hot weather bag by themselves.  Mine is also treated with an anti-bug treatment as a bonus.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

its not light but a caribou hide is one of the best mats for on the snow


----------



## Melensdad

Snowtrac Nome said:


> its not light but a caribou hide is one of the best mats *for on the snow*



summer


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I use silk (fake silk) liners.
> 
> I like to feel sexy in my mummy bag
> 
> Seriously they work similarly to micro fleece in that they increase the comfort and warmth of the bag, work as a hot weather bag by themselves.  Mine is also treated with an anti-bug treatment as a bonus.



My S-I-L is a fan of those.  When she was doing a lot of traveling, both domestically and internationally, she used to have nightmares about bed bugs and mosquitoes when staying in hotels.  She never traveled without at least two of those.  I think that hers were pre-treated with permethrin.


----------



## akmountaineer

Melensdad said:


> I need to pick up a couple new sleeping pads.
> 
> Wife and I are looking at through-hiking the roughly 275 mile Superior Hiking Trail along shore of Lake Superior on the northern shore of Minnesota this summer.  I need new sleeping pads.
> 
> *Priorities (in no particular order)*
> 
> Comfort
> Packability
> Low Weight
> Warranty _- that is actually backed up by manufacturer_
> 
> Cost is not a factor.  I'll pay for the best combination of the above 3 factors, this is a month long hike, shaving a couple dollars and compromising on my priorities is not a viable option.
> 
> I found this review but some of the pads are not particularly current, some are way to bulky/heavy to backpack in rugged areas.
> 
> http://expeditionportal.com/sleeping-pads-the-mother-of-all-reviews/
> 
> Not looking for pads designed for car camping.  Must weigh under 1.5# yet still be durable.  Looking for a 3 season pad, thermal insulation is not needed but if can recommend a pad with thermal insulation that fits my criteria that would be preferred.



I've been backpacking with the NeoAir for the last five years or so and love it. It's actually thicker and more comfortable than the luxury Thermarest I use for camping. Downsides are it's not self inflating like the regular Thermarest line and the material is thin and should be treated with care. That's the tradeoff for ultra light weight. I treat my gear well and it takes care of me - no issues yet. They also make a mini battery pump that weighs something like 2.5 oz if the inflation part bothers you too much.


----------



## Av8r3400

EastTexFrank said:


> That's my kind of camping these days too.



My pad is 10" thick with a pillow top.  It also has a 5500 watt generator, air conditioning, a 42" tv and a garage big enough to hold the Can Am for Hiking.

I'm too old to pretend I'm a kid any more...  


Seriously, I do have one of these for under wing adventures.  Much better than any pad I've ever seen.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> My pad is 10" thick with a pillow top.  It also has a 5500 watt generator, air conditioning, a 42" tv and a garage big enough to hold the Can Am for Hiking.
> 
> I'm too old to pretend I'm a kid any more...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I do have one of these for under wing adventures.  Much better than any pad I've ever seen.



You got me beat.  Mine only has a 4kW generator and I do have to tow the Caddy but it does have 3 TVs.  Roughing it takes on a whole new meaning when you're pushing 70.  

I also have 2 of those camp beds under the house in the "cellar" where we go during bad storms when tornadoes are reported.  I've never had to use them as we've never had to stay down there all night but they're there if we need them.  And I agree, they beat the hell out of a pad even if it is 3" thick.    Maybe I need to look in to a couple of hammocks.  That would be pretty cool to spend the night in.


----------



## Red130

I'll second the NeoAir, good comfort to weight ratio, and also decent R-value.  One consideration in addition to being thin (fragile) is they are a little noisy.  ("Crinkle").


----------



## jask

Sorry, I still use a thermarest... and it is way better than the ensolite I used way back in the olden days


----------

